# Anyone have a 3d background?



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

Im thinking of buying this 3d background for my 125g tank:



















I'll cut a square for the overflow and another square for the intake, then Id cut a circle the size of a 1" PVC elbow for the output OR if possible I'll just continue using my spraybar. By the pictures it looks like I might be able too. Worse case, I should be able to move the background 1" towards the front of the tank to clear the PVC elbows.

Does that sound about right!??? Also would I need to use a low GPH powerhead in back of the background? *** never used a 3d background so bear with me!! 

*Without spraybar*









*With spraybar*


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

with my background theres a couple of holes cut on the bottom ,so they cant be seen,covered with window screen,and a piece cut out on the top left side for my spray bar,this is a 48 " tank,you might want to put a spray bar in the middle ,or ,one on either end,I dont have a circulation pump behind the background,I guess it wouldnt be a bad idea,I vaccuum up all the detrius when doing my water change,this might be usefull,minus the built in filter,or you might like it
http://www.gillsnfins.ca/3d_install.php


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That is a nice one, will you PM me with the vendor and product name? I have Pangea backgrounds in my 4 show tanks. Love them!

I do not have an overflow. I have a 2.25 diameter hole cut 2" above the substrate about every foot or two in my backgrounds. The filters (2 in each tank, in each corner) keep the space behind clean. You need an inch or so behind for the filter inlets. Plus I always seem to get fish back there so with an inch you can fit a net.

My outlets fit over the top of the background. I use in-line heaters. If you don't, then the heaters need to go directly in front of the inlet holes so no water from the tank can enter the filter without first flowing over the heater.

I did notice a turnover of 7X kept the space behind the background, and the tank, much cleaner than earlier when I had a gph turnover of 4X.

If I occasionally need a cleanup behind, I have a length of rigid tube that I can jam into the hose of my Python that does the job.


----------

